# Hornets to go with old purple, teal



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

​


> CHARLOTTE, N.C. -- Charlotte Bobcats owner Michael Jordan says his team will use purple and teal as its primary colors when it changes its name to the Hornets next season.
> 
> Those are the same colors players wore when the Hornets were in Charlotte from 1988-2002, before the franchise moved to New Orleans.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/10030177/michael-jordan-charlotte-hornets-use-old-color-scheme


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Good I love the old hornets unis


----------

